# My first question!!



## AJLang (Nov 22, 2012)

When you disconnect for a shower/swimming etc do you bolus before and/or after or do you just correct if the bolus wizard says that you need to?  This time it was straightforward for me because it told me to bolus because I was at 9 before the bath (and then went up to 10) but I didn't know what I should normally do.


----------



## AlisonF (Nov 22, 2012)

For me it depends on how long I'm going to be disconnected. For a shower, I do nothing. For a bath, I generally keep it connected and just sit the pump on the side. 

For swimming, I don't tend to take any bolus before/after I disconnect because the exercise offsets any loss of insulin for me.

If I was going to disconnect for an hour for some reason and wouldn't be exercising (I can't actually think of a time when I've needed to do this) I'd look at what basal I'd miss during that hour (eg what's your hourly basal rate at that time) and take half of that as a bolus before I disconnected and half when I reconnected. Obviously I'd adjust that - eg I wouldn't take it if I was low, I'd take more upfront if I was high.


----------



## AJLang (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks Alison that's really helpful


----------



## trophywench (Nov 22, 2012)

Shower, I don't test, I abandon pump in bedroom, don't even turn it off, beeps drive ya mad and bearing in mind there's less than half a unit/hr going through it, any wasted insulin won't affect the national debt.

I spose to be precise, one ought to put a TBR of Nil on until I reconnect so El Pumpo knows I haven't had it?  but as I don't test after shower anyway, it'll pick it up in my BG when I next test anyway.


----------



## AJLang (Nov 22, 2012)

Thanks Trophywench.....must admit that when I took it off for the bath I didn't even think to turn it off....oops


----------



## Phil65 (Nov 22, 2012)

When I take it off for 30 mins or less I just guess what I may have missed (not much) and bolus. I agree with TW the bleeping is annoying (especially to my fellow cricketers...I always take my pump off whilst batting! ) Good tip about putting a TBR of 0 though.


----------



## randomange (Nov 22, 2012)

I don't do anything for a shower, but I test before a bath, then take any correction if needed, and then the basal for the next hour, before I get in the bath.  

I was told not to turn it off if disconnecting, because it's good to have insulin running through the tubing to prevent air bubbles


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 22, 2012)

Agree with everything everyone has said.

The only thing I do recommend is giving the tubing a good check over when you reconnect and use a 'cannula fill' if necessary to make sure there is insulin right at the end of the cannula.

On more than one occasion I've found bubbles at/near the end of the tubing (or even at the pump end) after leaving my pump in the gym locker for an hour or so. Perhaps because the pump rests at an unusual angle and bubbles find their way in.

M


----------



## trophywench (Nov 22, 2012)

Always half an inch of air at the 'cannula connector' end in mine after a shower Mike, even leaving it on.

Takes at LEAST 0.3 of a unit to prime it out!

But you do have to check it all the way along Amanda,  because full tubing looks remarkably similar to completely empty tubing.   That was the only thing I thought of when you said you were getting it - it's sometimes quite difficult to discern.

If in doubt, prime shedloads through is what I suggest, usually approx 10/11u just for tube but with a new cartridge as well, it takes nearer 13/14.


----------



## rachelha (Nov 22, 2012)

I've never thought about turning it off when going for a shower.  I might start doing so though.  Although the beeping will be annoying it may stop me forgetting to reconnect which I have done a few times.


----------



## m1dnc (Nov 22, 2012)

Ditto to almost everyone else. I just disconnect when I have a shower and leave the pump running, and reconnect when I dress. I don't make any correction for the lost dose. I'm probably "offline" for no more than about 15 mins, and I usually shower in the morning before breakfast so my bolus then would pick up any necessary correction.

To be completely honest I don't usually inspect the tubing for bubbles since I've assumed that with the pump running the pressure of the pump should stop any bubbles appearing. I'll check it more carefully in future.


----------



## AJLang (Nov 22, 2012)

Thank you everyone, you are so wonderfully helpful


----------



## pgcity (Nov 22, 2012)

Don't turn it off and never had to correct for a shower. Baths make me low so no problem with that either. Are you still in love?


----------



## AJLang (Nov 22, 2012)

pgcity said:


> Don't turn it off and never had to correct for a shower. Baths make me low so no problem with that either. Are you still in love?


I'm in love and besotted....at this rate my pump will get a Valentines card


----------



## pgcity (Nov 22, 2012)

That's lovely and I hope you both live happily ever after. Has it got a name yet?


----------



## MaryPlain (Nov 24, 2012)

Interesting how people differ on this one.

I don't disconnect very often - showering, set changes and swimming.

For a shower I switch it off, but I prime it when I reconnect. I don't correct for the missed insulin as it's only about 10 minutes maximum. If I didn't prime I might have a small bubble. I don't hear the beeping over the noise of the shower, and if it didn't beep I'd be afraid I'd forget to reconnect! To be honest I only prime to get rid of the bit of empty tubing at the end, which seems to appear on rare occasions.  

For a swim I also switch it off and I test afterwards, but the exercise means I don't need to make up for the missed basal, especially as I always swim after breakfast when I've got (adjusted) bolus active.  I always prime before reconnecting.


----------



## liam (Nov 29, 2012)

I think I must just be very slow at having a shower becasue I end up having the pump off for about 30 minutes by the time I get out.  I have had to start having my shower after breakfast when my bolus for breakfast is kicking in as when I donl't my BS goes up quite quickly. My worst day was 6.2 before shower and then reconnected and 22 after an hour with no other explanation! Its not that much of a sacrafice and I have got used to it now.  I am very sensitive to insulin so I am not typical and I am so jealous of you guys who can take your pumps off and not worry!!  I did think about having a water proof model but I would have to wear beach shorts with pockets to put the pump in or wear it on my arm in a pouch so didn't pursue.  You will get used to what works for you.


----------



## schmeezle (Nov 29, 2012)

Since 9 out of 10 of my showers are within 30 minutes of waking - chances are I've already bolused 0.5-1u just to control DP (examplg bg's being 90 and 130 respectively).  I don't factor anything specific for shower - would imagine a small piece of the DP control bolus helps with any rise from shower disconnect.  A hot bath or long hot shower can scrub carbs.


----------

